# What is your favorite rifle optic?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

What rifle optic does it for ya? What's your favorite?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've tried a lot of stuff over the years - and I usually stick will milspec optics. But, I think my all time favorite is the Mepro 21 with triangle reticle. I've owned 7 over the years. I got one again last year, and I remembered why it was my favorite.

I love that it is battery free (powered by fiber optic in the day, powered by tritium at night). Using the top of the triangle makes for accurate shots. And, if your eyes see "blobs" when you look at a red dot - you don't get that with this amber triangle.

It's pretty indestructible. It's used by the Israeli military as their standard issue optic. They do use the bullseye reticle, which I don't like as much. It covers the entire target. But the triangle reticle is da bomb 

Here is a rifle I used to have with one on the top rail:


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

Inside 50 yards ... a Red Dot sight .
100 yards I like a 4X scope .
I don't shoot much past 150 yards .
Gary


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

gwpercle said:


> Inside 50 yards ... a Red Dot sight .
> 100 yards I like a 4X scope .
> I don't shoot much past 150 yards .
> Gary


Cool.

But which red dot and which scope? Which model is your favorite?


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

Shipwreck said:


> Cool.
> 
> But which red dot and which scope? Which model is your favorite?


I'm an older guy with older stuff ... My favorite rifle Red Dot is a trim Millet SP-1 , 1 inch tube type setup w/ 3 moa dot ( it is now discontinued) or the little larger Tasco Pro-Point 1X30 w/ 5 moa dot ... it's a little larger than the Millet but still in production . Both are not expensive .

My favorite scope is a old Weaver K4 , 1" blued steel tube , 4X38 w/ med. cross hair , and it too is now discontinued but I also have a Tasco 3-9X40mm with duplex reticle that is a favored "newer" scope , and it's not discontinued .

Gary


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

gwpercle said:


> I'm an older guy with older stuff ... My favorite rifle Red Dot is a trim Millet SP-1 , 1 inch tube type setup w/ 3 moa dot ( it is now discontinued) or the little larger Tasco Pro-Point 1X30 w/ 5 moa dot ... it's a little larger than the Millet but still in production . Both are not expensive .
> 
> Gary


Yes, I am familiar with those. Been forever since I have seen a Millet.


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

I've had good luck with Konus scopes, Guess i'll have to go with them since i have more of than any other.


----------



## NormanChang (5 mo ago)

Sig Tango 6 scope , special the 1-6 power scope very clear and bright ( I compare to few other 1-6 power scope ) I do have many other rifle scope , but for future I like to get Is Leupold Mark 5 HD scope ~~~~


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Vortex razor gen 2. 4.5-27×56 ,ebr 7-c reticle. Mrad.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

On my 700 I run a Vortex Viper 6.5 x 20. I love ringing steel at 300 plus yards.
My PC carbine has the Sig Romeo 5 red dot. It workks very well.


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes, I am familiar with those. Been forever since I have seen a Millet.


I bought one mounted on a Ruger MKII 22 lr pistol ... the first red dot equipped handgun I ever saw ...I have no idea how old it is probably 30 years old , liked it so much I bought another , on sale at Midway USA $60 , and had it mounted on a S&W model 60 38 special set up as a target gun ... we talking 25 years ago ... I'm still shooting both guns and Millets are still mounted and working ...I do change the batteries ... The Millet SP-1 with the 3 moa dot was a nice sight , long life and rugged . I hated to see them discontinued . If you ever see one for sale used , they do hold up well ...they sold for $60 new so don't pay too much for one .
Gary


----------



## Gary1952 (Jun 6, 2021)

the only rifle I have is a M1A with a Vortex Viper 6x24x50 in a Bassett scope mount


----------



## Hg007 (8 mo ago)

*HOLOSUN HE503CU-GR Green Circle Dot with solar power back up
Love it 😆*


----------



## FMHD (5 mo ago)

I’m a scope guy but I may use them differently than some here I think. Anyhow I’ve prob got more Leupolds but to be honest I like my Burris Fullfield 2 better. To me they seem clearer and brighter. And some of the Leoplod scopes are vx- 3, a grade higher and a bit more expensive. 
Years back we were in Alberta, some fella had Leopold hats, shirts, socks, prob underwear, he was like a walking billboard.
I asked him to look through his scope and count the growth rings on the stump piece out yonder. He couldn’t tell. I gave him a Burris to look through, same tree. He now could count the rings. He said he’d never have believed that. Since Burris went away from making in America I don’t buy their stuff so I can’t say anything about them now but they were my favorite


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

Totally depends on the application.
Up close....Holosun 510

Long range, I have been impressed with my Athlon Midas Tac 6-24x50. It has served me very well at 1k and beyond. I had an Ares ETR 4.5-30x56 but the elevation turret came loose. Had a new within a week but sold it.


----------

